# Arrow Lube Dipper for 3D targets



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi Guys,

You've probably got better ideas than this, and have probably made better devices as well, but when shooting at 3D targets we normally we use a bar of dry soap and rub it on the first 4 inches of the arrow's shaft to aid in releasing the arrow from a stubburn target, but lately I've found that when I release the arrow I get covered in a cloud of fine soap dust and after a few times the soap powder fogs over my shooting glasses. I've seen the "Woody's Arrow Lube" and the "Scorpion Venom" type lube for sale on the net, but it's way more expensive than a normal of bar of dry soap and decided to find a cheaper alternative lube and cheap applicator device.

I use an old 35mm film roll storage canister, punch a hole just a tad bigger than the O.D of the arrows you use in the removable lid with a hole or "wad" cutter. Then I got some old, thin, low pile carpet I had lying around the place, cut it so it just fitted inside the depth of the film canister with the lid on, then rolled it around an arrow shaft, until the roll fits fairly loose inside the film canister and cut off any excess. Then soak the rolled up carpet with undiluted, dishwashing liquid, not too much, just enough so when you tip it over the dishwashing liquid doesn't ooze out everywhere. It took me about 20 minutes to make, but I already had everything I needed in the shed.

Just dip the arrow's field tip in and pull out and you are ready to shoot. It leaves a very thin smear of lube on the first 1 and half inches of the shaft and maybe a very small blob of lube on the very tip of the field point.

It's small enough to fit in your pocket or a hip quiver pocket, or it could be mounted on your belt or anywhere for easy access.

I've used it now for a couple of months at my 3d club shoots and have people comment on it all the time, asking where they can get one, so I thought I'd share the idea with you guys here.

Mick.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

good explanation .. thanks for sharing. I have also seen this done with a mini-M&M tube and tire shine solution (Black Magic).


----------



## Thornearcher (Sep 8, 2007)

great idea, but the dishwasher soap gums up after a while in the tube. I use a 3/4" pvc tube with a cap on one end and a 3/4 -1/2 reducer on the other. with a green scrubby in the tube. Silicone spray works well for a lubricant and wont gum up after a couple of months. Great idea, keep em coming. :darkbeer:


----------



## azelk33 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Good idea*

I use an old prescription bottle with packing and for lube I use tire wet works really well.


----------



## zimtown (Mar 4, 2008)

veggie oil.


----------



## elkmaster101 (Jun 4, 2010)

i use old film containers and cut a X in the lid,
fill it with liquid hand soap.
you just need to do the tips.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

now do not think I am nuts but what I found that seems to work very well is Speed stick non scented deodorant by Mennen. I get at the dollar store for a dollar and just put a string loop on it with some tape and hang it from my quiver and so far I use just a small amount at each tarket at the first inch of the arrow. I have used it about 45 days of shooting so far this year and the arrow come out easy and not messy as oil or other lubes. the stick has turn dial to raise the tick so you just always have the right amount available to use when you take the cap off...


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

Ivory soap bar, drill a hole in the middle, never dries out never spills, easy pull out of targets( wrap with camo tape if the wrapper bothers you)


----------



## Stormforce (Jul 28, 2009)

...some good ideas for lube alternatives. 

I hear KY jelly is a good lube, and it sure is slippery enough, but the missus might get a bit suspect if she spots a tube of it in my archery toolbox :mg: it wouldn't matter, as she already thinks I put seemingly normal stuff to weird archery uses.

I like the idea of using the mini M&M's tube, and it's recycling, so it must be good, "p.c" wise.

I was thinking of using a bit of scotchbrite green pot scrubber also and embedding it with a lube, that way, it would keep the tip clean and lubed at the same time, as it can get melted foam on it after a while.

Mick.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

TIRE WET is an awesome lube product, and a bottle will last a LONG time!!


----------



## rj40 (Jan 9, 2009)

Silicone works great.I work in a machine shop and the plastic tubes that endmills or drills come in with a sponge cut to fit works nice for arrow lube.

Same as the M&M tube.


----------



## semplj (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi guys, there are many cheaper alternatives to expensive arrow lubes. I have seen guys use lanolin hand lotions, lipstick and deodorant. My favorite is tire shine placed in a PVC tube with a cap on end and a foam sponge rolled up and placed in bottom of tube. I replace one of the tubes in my quiver. I have glued a PVC fitting so I can screw a plug in top to keep spill to minimum.


----------



## FF/EMT axman (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone have any experience using Murphy's Oil Soap as a lube in their homemade dippers?


----------



## Hutchy (Oct 3, 2013)

I like to use a peice of paraffin wax to rub on my arrows. it gives a very light layer and doesnt spray off when shot.


----------



## FF/EMT axman (Oct 2, 2012)

How about "Rain-X"? Anyone?


----------



## dfirst (Jul 26, 2011)

lemon pledge works great, a can last years.......:thumbs_up


----------



## stringgun (Feb 6, 2012)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> good explanation .. thanks for sharing. I have also seen this done with a mini-M&M tube and tire shine solution (Black Magic).


Did the same thing years ago but used armor all for cars. Very slick


----------



## cableguy (May 20, 2010)

I use the M&M tube and put a foam hair curler in it.Get the size that fits in the tube...they have the hole through the middle and the arrow slides right through. I put two of the foam curlers in. This will fill the whole tube. I used Armor All that i had laying around and did a great job.


----------

